# How tf do I make money online while under 18?



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 5, 2020)

Cryptos, stocks, options etc. You always need to have an id that proofs that you're over 18, how tf do I bypass this shit? My parents would never let me use their Id so thats not going to happen.


----------



## bossman (Sep 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Cryptos, stocks, options etc. You always need to have an id that proofs that you're over 18, how tf do I bypass this shit? My parents would never let me use their Id so thats not going to happen.


well firstly thats a pretty risky way of making money and yeah you need a lot of documents like tax returns or some shit like that for options idk about the rest so its pretty hard. maybe you could buy a fake id and documents but i doubt that would work. just sell drugs


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Sep 5, 2020)

Resell shoes and clothing. Buy cheap shit on offer up or Facebook and resell it. Carry a saw with you and go to remote area and find cars and cut the catalytic converters off it's like 100 dollars per cat and anything over 2004 generally has more than 1


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 5, 2020)

r/beermoney - you complete surveys, captchas, offers, do data entry, transcription, etc.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 5, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> r/beermoney - you complete surveys, captchas, offers, do data entry, transcription, etc.


That's cope af


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> That's cope af


How much money do you want to make, with cryptos, stocks, options, etc. you can just as easily lose money if you have no idea what you are doing.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 5, 2020)

You cant tbh


----------



## Madhate (Sep 5, 2020)

unironically know how to do something and work


----------



## goat2x (Sep 5, 2020)

Madhate said:


> unironically know how to do something and work


Like what jfl


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 5, 2020)

Madhate said:


> unironically know how to do something and work


This you have to know a skill


----------



## goat2x (Sep 5, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> This you have to know a skill


What skill
You are not gonna trade succesfully under 18 thats basically guaranteed lol


----------



## bossman (Sep 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> You cant tbh


only way is drugs tbh


----------



## goat2x (Sep 5, 2020)

bossman said:


> only way is drugs tbh


Or some shit like e whoring


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> What skill
> You are not gonna trade succesfully under 18 thats basically guaranteed lol



Can be everything. 

A good one ( not online) is buying a icecream stand and selling on festivals.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 5, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Can be everything.
> 
> A good one ( not online) is buying a icecream stand and selling on festivals.


Yeah, but im talking about online shit you dont have many options at all, the options are only high iq, high creativity, needs a lot of money, except e whoring


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yeah, but im talking about online shit you dont have many options at all, the options are only high iq, high creativity, needs a lot of money, except e whoring



What are high iq options in your opinion?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 5, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> What are high iq options in your opinion?


Stocks,forex,crypto, online programming, starting up an online business


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Sep 6, 2020)

Madhate said:


> work


shut the fuck up


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 6, 2020)

Landscaping companies hire youngins. Jobs can be easy like grass cutting and shit. 15$/h usually.

or u can go to Kijijior craigliat and find someone to pay u cash for work


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 7, 2020)

before i give you this advice it’s important you look past the ways of making money and rather look at what you need to do that gives you IDEAS on how to capitalise your SKILLS on making money for you

you need to be able to just basically talk shit and sell stuff. for example, if you’re younger with little money, then you try out e whoring and make a few hundred, you can sell your nude pack to any hustler minded friends you have around you

if the convenience store nearest to you doesn’t sell vape juices or rolling papers, buy some from a clearance wholesaler and ask if they need a supplier.

if you’re good at writing start a blog and attempt to build an online presence big enough to be able to do affiliate marketing 

basically you just need 5000 interests and eventually 5 of them will be lucrative in some way if you’re good enough

good luck, one last thing i don’t want you to take these examples and try these exact ones, you need to find something you’re good at. if you can get wholesaler items for very cheap then do that, if you have talent talking to people try out a blog


----------



## fauxfox (Sep 7, 2020)

Probably graphic design and editing videos. Video editors lowkey make bank.


----------



## TRNA (Sep 7, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Cryptos, stocks, options etc. You always need to have an id that proofs that you're over 18, how tf do I bypass this shit? My parents would never let me use their Id so thats not going to happen.


online surveys bro, made 30$ yesterday fuaaark


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 7, 2020)

TRNA said:


> online surveys bro, made 30$ yesterday fuaaark


Ded srs? In how many hours?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 22, 2020)

(Ad) Video & Image Producer - Get Dropshipping Clients

Writing ebooks for yourself or sb else

Writing any Written Blog Content Producing YouTube Content about a specific Niche and collecting Leads

SEO/SEA Agency

Construction/Landscaping/Supermarket


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 22, 2020)

Collecting Leads For Local Companies through Content Marketing


----------



## Celexawer (Sep 22, 2020)

Learn some skills like vfx, graphics designing, photography, composing or maths and start freelancing on fiverr or photomath.


----------



## BigBoletus (Sep 22, 2020)

Learn to make objects for Unity/Unreal in Blender/Maya and send them in the market for big $


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 23, 2020)

Affiliate Marketing!


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 25, 2020)

I used to scam little kids on steam lmao.


----------



## AlphaDude (Sep 25, 2020)

Buy fake designer products on Taobao and resell them on Grailed and similar websites as legit. Hypebeast idiots are gonna pay $300+ for a simple Supreme tee which can be found on Taobao for $10.


----------



## Nautica (Sep 25, 2020)

Sell reproduction cartridges and CD's of retro videogames on etsy or ebay. You have to burn the emulated games onto a CD or cartridge depending on the console. Buy some blank slate cases and print out the original artwork and put it in the cases. You can also make custom cases for them.

Retards pay hundreds to thousands of dollars for retro games that were officially released 10-30+ years ago by companies when they could just get the same reproduction game that looks exactly like the official ones and play the exact same for dirt cheap.


----------



## 000 (Sep 30, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Cryptos, stocks, options etc. You always need to have an id that proofs that you're over 18, how tf do I bypass this shit? My parents would never let me use their Id so thats not going to happen.


Affiliate marketing


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Sep 30, 2020)

Just get a job why online


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 30, 2020)

Make a 3rd party thing on amazon


----------



## TRNA (Sep 30, 2020)

jfl at not moneymaxxing to ascend, over for low IQcels


----------

